# Surprise babies needing homes in Frankenmuth, Michigan!



## AmandaTrexica (May 7, 2016)

Our rescue rat Bernie surprised us on April 25th with fourteen little squeakers. We have six females left to place, of varying colors. We can travel a little ways if anyone is seriously interested, we simply want to find the best homes possible for these little ones. 

(They won't be ready to go home for about four weeks of course.)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/s1Xm1K


----------



## Summer102 (Dec 26, 2015)

Will you still have them by 6/30/16?


----------

